# 07' 595 in Team color scheme (white)



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

*07' 595 in Team color scheme (white)-Chas can you help out here???*

Hi all,

I have a question about the logo's on the 2007 595 in the Team scheme (all white). I have noticed on some of them that all the Look logo's are cut out paint with the carbon weave showing through and on other some of the Look logo's have been painted on (or maybe they are a decal under clear coat). 

Was this a mid-year change? Or, what-when-why did this take place?

As always, thank you all in advance!

Steve


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

Steve, 

this is an interesting question i cannot answer however, i had an identical thread running here on the 585 Team White 2007 because i had noticed similar differences in the 'Look' logo on pics of frames of the 585 i had seen. Members of this forum confirmed that indeed frames with different types of logos existed (cutouts or decals) but there was no clarification as to why the differences existed.

/ezzy


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

ezzy said:


> Steve,
> 
> this is a interesting question i cannot answer however, i had an identical thread running here on the 585 Team White 2007 because i had noticed similar differences in the 'Look' logo on pics of frames of the 585 i had seen. Members of this forum confirmed that indeed frames with different types of logos existed (cutouts or decals) but there was no clarification as to why the differences existed.
> 
> /ezzy


At least I know I'm not (too) crazy!

Maybe Chas can chime in and give us an explanation.

Thanks,

Steve


----------

